# HELP - Might be stuck...



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am rooted, running stock 5.5.893 via the official OTA from Verizon. I rooted using 43v3r root and everything was fine. Even with the update, I have had insane data drops, so Verizon is sending me a RAZR to hopefully fix the issue. SO I was trying to flash back to stock using RSDLite... and I, without realizing that it wouldn't work on my updated firmware, tried to flash the 5.5.886 fxz file as a means of reverting to 5.5.886 and then take the OTA again back to 5.5.893.

So, now every time I boot up, it says:
AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable

This happens EVERY time I boot up... I can boot normally by holding Vol Up + Vol Down + Pwr and then boot normally, but it goes into Fastboot mode EVERY TIME I boot up now...

Is there a fix??? I'm supposed to be sending my phone back to Verizon tomorrow...

Thank you SOOO much for the help!!!


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Im pretty sure you have to reflash the system img. You can use dhackers released root tool. But that will give you a 5.5.886 system. I have a 5.5.893 system only zip, but I can't remember if you can successfully flash it in stock recovery < thats if your worried about sending it back with non-matching system.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

OK... I'm OK now... (deep breaths...calming down now...)

I used 43V3R Root / R3L3AS3D root tool for mac (i have a mac and windows) and selected *option 4*. Even though I was thinking that the issue was with my boot img itself and that I needed to reflash a NEW boot img, I believe it must've just been related to a singular failed flash that was retained in the boot "memory". So it seems that all I needed to do to fix this error message on my fastboot screen was to successfully flash something (in this case, I flashed a system image via fastboot) and now my phone boots NORMALLY.

I'm not sure WHY this is the case... but it works. Wow.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

acronym said:


> Im pretty sure you have to reflash the system img. You can use dhackers released root tool. But that will give you a 5.5.886 system. I have a 5.5.893 system only zip, but I can't remember if you can successfully flash it in stock recovery < thats if your worried about sending it back with non-matching system.


Thanks acronym ... that's exactly what I did. I have NO idea why the error makes it seem like a MUCH more dire boot.img issue (for which I would've been royally screwed if that were the case...) when really all you gotta do is reflash a new system.img ... I feel like a "tushy" (<--- i actually typed "tushy" instead of typing the other word that the rootzfilter will replace with "tushy" ... lol)

EDIT: and i'm just going to use the official OTA again... pretty sure that'll successfully flash in stock recovery... i'll let you know in about 15 min lol


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

yep... official OTA worked. yaaaaay. i'm a friggin' moron. I swear my brain doesn't work on Mondays. lol


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm glad everything worked out. Good luck with your Razr. I just played with it and the Nexus at Verizon and I'm having a little screen envy. I'm in a solid 4g area so I only lose data in regional/national outages, so I guess I have no issues that would warrant requesting an early upgrade. (I'm eligible at the end of February) I guess I can wait for whatever the latest and greatest is at that time.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

acronym said:


> I'm glad everything worked out. Good luck with your Razr. I just played with it and the Nexus at Verizon and I'm having a little screen envy. I'm in a solid 4g area so I only lose data in regional/national outages, so I guess I have no issues that would warrant requesting an early upgrade. (I'm eligible at the end of February) I guess I can wait for whatever the latest and greatest is at that time.


I actually tried for the gnex with no luck... they would've given me one but she said that there were no refurbs yet so it was either the razr or the rezound, and I don't care much for HTC overall. She was actually quite forthcoming on the razr switch, just because Vz is very are of the data loss issues.

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

If you get a flash failure, you just need to flash something successfully, anything. I flash the logo.bin i pulled from the fxz file. It's just the boot logo. Quick and doesn't affect anything else.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> If you get a flash failure, you just need to flash something successfully, anything. I flash the logo.bin i pulled from the fxz file. It's just the boot logo. Quick and doesn't affect anything else.


...yeah ... totally bugged out for nothing ... first time Ive felt like a noob in a long time lol

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------

